# Question for Bayer Tree & Shrub users



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 1, 2010)

This is for the guys putting Bayer Tree & Shrub directly on your dogs simlar to Frontline. Are you using it straight out of the bottle or are you diluting it?


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jul 2, 2010)

straight- from head to tail-shake bottle well 15 ml/cc 50-75 lb dog.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 2, 2010)

straight


----------



## StikR (Aug 5, 2013)

how often?


----------



## bowhunter54 (Aug 5, 2013)

How much should i use on my pup? He is 20 pnds&3mths old!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 6, 2013)

I use 4 cc for 10 lbs of body weight every 30 days. Remember that is what I use, I am not a vet.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 6, 2013)

I use 5cc straight from the bottle per dog every month (50-60lb dogs). I put it down the backbone in between the shoulder blades to hips. There's alot of info on the net about it on hunting dog websites if you look.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 1, 2013)

1 cc per 10 lbs once a month during spring n summer in between shoulder blades ...been doing it for about 3 years now...just switched to Bayer complete insect instead of tree n shrub ... Cant find it w/o fertilizer an complete is supposed to prevent n kill ticks as well where tree an shrub doesn't ...


----------



## nanney1 (Jul 26, 2017)

All of the Bayer formulas (tree and shrub, or complete insect killer) in my area are the Advanced which also feeds the soil. I assume this is similar to the Ortho + which adds a fertilizer and is not recommended for pet application?


----------



## specialk (Jul 26, 2017)

nanney1 said:


> All of the Bayer formulas (tree and shrub, or complete insect killer) in my area are the Advanced which also feeds the soil. I assume this is similar to the Ortho + which adds a fertilizer and is not recommended for pet application?



correct.....watch the labels.....my Wal-Mart has the non-fert variety sometimes...


----------



## Jacob Segars (Jul 26, 2017)

I use pemectrin 10 on the dogs (1;200) from tractor supply directly on the dogs and seven dust granules (TSC-last 3 months) around the pens. Keeps ants, flys, etc. away and the pemectrin 10 will kill ants @ 2.5 ounces per gallon. Don't have no problems with flys, MOSQUITOS, fleas, ticks, ants, wasp etc. away from my kennels, still might get a tick after running, but I always check my dogs for injuries and ticks.


DO NOT PUT DOGS IN UNTIL GRANULES DRY.

Just thought I would let y'all know it cost me around $40 to go around about 700 sq ft of kennels (granules-2 bags) and a small container of the pemethrin which has last a while   (mixes with water).

It is worth it for all of the insects that it keeps away from you and your dogs.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 11, 2017)

The grub control by bayer is still available in a lot of places.  It has the 1.47 % and no fertilizer.  I use it straight.


----------

